# Delaware Punch..from Vancouver BC..who knew?



## Canadacan (Sep 22, 2014)

[attachment=Delaware Punch 004.JPG]I came across this awesome Delaware punch bottle at a local flea market yesterday. My first thought was it must be a USA bottle...we see lots of them here as we are so close to the border. But upon closer in spection I noted it was embossed on the bottom Vancouver BC !!!.. very intersting, never seen one before which is odd as that brand was huge back in the 20's in the USA, My understanding is they went into a major expansion in 1923 which included several foreign countries ..Canada being one of them. The bottle is not Canadian made and has a glass plant marking from IPG in a triangle. I supose that was the only way to get a franchise for the product was they supplied the bottled to ensure some form of standard. The cap and contents are not original to the bottle.Is this a tougher variation?...I wonder what other Canadian variations exsist?[attachment=Delaware Punch 006.JPG]


----------



## RCO (Sep 24, 2014)

its a neat bottle , don't know anything else about it though . haven't seen one before


----------



## Canadacan (Sep 24, 2014)

[attachment=Delaware Punch 005.JPG]27+ years of collecting and it's a first for me as well. Would be interesting to see any other Canadian provinces come along that are stamped on the bottom. Another interesting thing is that this bottle is prohibition era , pat'd March 4, 1924 ...it is after all a US soda and prohibition was in full swing a that time, but here in British Columbia it had already been repealed (1917-1921)....every province was differnt, for example the longest running was Ontario (1916-1927).The bottle being embossed with: NON-ALCOHOLIC kind adds to the cool factor! IMHO.... I supose they did not see the need to remove it for Canada's sake or well B.C.'s  but it would have still applied in other provinces at the time. It also has a code #10 to the left of the IPG logo...bottle code? plant code?I do know there are many USA examples out there with varing embossing and even a 7oz size as well as a brown and green glass but other than that I know very little. One seller on ebay had a fairly detailed description with their auction for a bottle about the company. [attachment=Delaware Punch 003.JPG] [attachment=Delaware Punch 007.JPG]


----------



## Canadacan (Sep 24, 2014)

Ahh yes one more thing to add I missed this sample cap....no city marked but I am positive it is a Canadian cap for this bottle. The cap is sweet!!!...(photo source ebay)..I think that cap sold for $25![8|] [attachment=Delaware punch bot... 1920's - Copy.jpg]


----------



## CanadianBottles (Oct 4, 2014)

Wow, nice!  I've got one of those from Victoria!  I've never seen another, didn't know Vancouver had one.  Mine's a light green like an American Coke bottle though.  Yours is definitely one to look out for now, since I collect British Columbian bottles.  I live on the other side of the country now though, so they're pretty hard to find.  I'd be really interested to see if any other cities exist out there for these, or if it was just a BC thing.


----------



## Canadacan (Oct 4, 2014)

CanadianBottles said:
			
		

> Wow, nice!  I've got one of those from Victoria!  I've never seen another, didn't know Vancouver had one.  Mine's a light green like an American Coke bottle though.  Yours is definitely one to look out for now, since I collect British Columbian bottles.  I live on the other side of the country now though, so they're pretty hard to find.  I'd be really interested to see if any other cities exist out there for these, or if it was just a BC thing.


Bingo!...that is wicked cool my friend! Yes that's 2 citys ...can you post a pic X3? the face side that has the trade mark reg., bottom, and if you can the glass maker mark...does it have one present?...I'm assuming it's the IPG like mine. It may even be an embossing variation not juat color.


----------



## CanadianBottles (Oct 4, 2014)

Unfortunately I don't have it here right now, though I can post pictures next weekend.  I'm 90% sure it has that same maker's mark.


----------



## Canadacan (Oct 6, 2014)

Ok well this was quite the fluke!...today I was visiting an antique store in Fort Langley BC and happened to see this bottle!...yup just like you said..green tint glass and stamped Victoria BC. The cap on it is from Country Club Beverages, Vancouver. My Vancouver bottle had the same cap and flavor but quite corroded and barely legible so I removed it....and it was grape???Also the embossing on the punch bowl is a variation, I forgot to look for a glass factory mark![attachment=New soda2.jpg] [attachment=New soda3.jpg][attachment=New soda1.jpg]


----------



## sandchip (Oct 6, 2014)

Great looking bottle.  The cap and red contents really add to it.  Very nice score, CC.


----------



## CanadianBottles (Oct 6, 2014)

Yep, that's it!  Interesting about the Country Club cap, and the fact that is says Ginger Ale which Delaware Punch was definitely not.  The cap could have been put on later, of course, though it seems funny to use a cap which I'm pretty sure is extremely rare.  I have a very early 7Up bottle put out by Country Club so they were definitely involved in the franchise business.  Maybe they took the liberty of adding some of their own sodas to the Delaware Punch line.  Or they reused the bottles after they stopped franchising.  My 7Up bottle has a label for something other than 7Up on it, though it's so worn away I can't tell what it is other than some Country Club product.


----------



## Canadacan (Oct 6, 2014)

It does make you wonder exactly how they went about their bottling operations. That Green Delaware is definetly ginger ale...I left the bottle behind, they wanted $40 for it. I know Country Club had 7up caps with their name on it because I have one.


----------



## CanadianBottles (Oct 6, 2014)

Huh, that's interesting.  I have a feeling there was likely a lot of reusing of old bottles with different companies' names on them on the West Coast, though I don't have any definite proof of that beyond the 7up with a different label.  Your Country Club 7Up cap, does it have the 7Up logo or an image of anything else?  I'd really like to figure out what my bottle was used for, though considering how few paper labels from BC have survived it's probably unlikely that I ever will.  (I dug the bottle, so not that much is left of the label on mine).


----------



## Canadacan (Oct 6, 2014)

I have to run out for a bit, I'll post a picture for you when I get back. It has the black and white 7up logo.


----------



## Canadacan (Oct 6, 2014)

A bit off topic but Here is that cap...Probably pre 40?...notice it only has 4 bubbles...there is a USA similar one with 6 bubbles. [attachment=7up cap1.jpg]


----------



## CanadianBottles (Oct 6, 2014)

Do you know if the bottle is original to the cap?  And does it have any bottler/town name on the back?  I know I've seen an 8-bubble from Seven Up Vancouver, which I assume took over the franchise from Country Club quite early on, unless they were bottling simultaneously, which would be quite weird.  I have a feeling that that 8-bubble had U7P embossed in the neck like my label only one, which would mean that your bottle probably isn't original to the cap.  I saw it a couple years ago in an antique store though, so I could be wrong about that fact.Ha ha this has gone totally off topic, but oh well!  Nice to finally be able to exchange some info with another West Coast collector.  I'll get a picture of the glass maker's mark for my Delaware Punch bottle in a few days, I figure it's probably from the same production run as yours with so few turning up anywhere.


----------



## Canadacan (Oct 6, 2014)

No the bottle and cap do not belong together...if I'm dating the cap correctly, the bottle is dated 1946 and marked' 7 UP (BRITISH COLUMBIA) LIMITED       ..........I have another of the same dated 1943.                VANCOUVERThis is the lady with the single foot version..if you know what I mean, and ironically above her there is 8 bubbles???and lists no ingredients....ah man hang on I'll take a pic!..lolYes great to share stuff with a like minded collector! My collection is small and limited but here ya go. Gray Beverage set up in 1948 in Vancouver. see bottle...they became the main distributer for 7up.So in order of date: 1946, 1948, 1953....short lived was the ACL with the Lithium listed. [attachment=7up003.jpg][attachment=7up002.jpg][attachment=7up 001.jpg]


----------



## CanadianBottles (Oct 6, 2014)

I've always loved that Gray Beverages commemorative, one of my favourite BC ACL's even if it is fairly modern.  It's funny, I never came across a Seven Up (British Columbia) bottle, only two non-commemorative ACL Seven Ups I have are Seven Up (Vancouver), which operated in both Vancouver and Victoria and probably preceded yours, and Nanaimo Bottling Works, which is a fairly rare one I think, though it's not that old.  Doesn't have the swimsuit girl on it.  I need to check the dates on mine, though I can't until this weekend.


----------



## Canadacan (Oct 6, 2014)

Yes I love that Gray beverage bottle...I also have two of Gray's plant opening bottles 1986 Edmonton Alberta, and 1989 Annacis BC. I know the Nanaimo 7up as I have one too!...yea I never seem to run across them.


----------



## CanadianBottles (Oct 6, 2014)

Hey do you know of any other companies in BC that put out Seven Up bottles?  If Nanaimo Bottling Works put one out then Seven Up (British Columbia) or Gray must not have distributed all over the province.  Also I'll have to keep an eye out for that Annacis bottle, never heard of that one existing before.  What sort of a bottle is it?  By 1989 they were using screw caps and approaching the use of plastic bottles, if they hadn't started already.


----------



## Canadacan (Oct 6, 2014)

Well at this point I have not...and I suppose I get a little stereo type when I see a scratched and faded 7up ACL and don't pick it up to see because the seller thinks it's worth 10 buck. I should make it more of a habit. But my thought is there  has to be more bottles marked, but the Nanaimo Bottling may have distributed to the centeral and north Island. You could imagine one marked Prince George, Kamloops,The Annacis bottle is white!...date code of July/Aug 1985....guess they found some old stock bottles to use. Pictured also is the Edmonton plant opening 1986. [attachment=1989 Annacis.jpg]


----------



## CanadianBottles (Oct 7, 2014)

Yeah, Nanaimo Bottling distributed to the central and north island as well, I found a passage in a book that confirms that.  There weren't many bottling companies on the central and north island anyway, only one I can think of at the moment is Gold Star Bottling in Courtenay, which I think went out of business too early anyway.  Actually I just remembered, I have another Seven Up bottle, one from Seven Up Kelowna.  Now that's a weird one, entirely embossed and clear.  I'm thinking it probably didn't actually contain Seven Up.And those Gray bottles are great!  I especially like the Edmonton one, even if I don't collect prairie bottles.  I wonder if anything was actually bottled in these.  The 1978 bottle actually contained Seven Up but those two look like they don't have a specific product listed.And here's something weird I just found online, a much more recent bottle from Seven Up Vancouver, definitely post-Gray Beverages: http://kpolsson.com/forsale/7up03.htm  I can't think of how to explain that one.


----------



## Canadacan (Oct 7, 2014)

The other two bottlers that could have Bottled 7up were 'Island bottling' and 'Goodwill Bottling' but I see no bottles with the names?...they were both around from the early 50's to the late 60's. The Nanaimo bottling designation on the back of the bottles was gone by about 1957 I think?... I have a 1955 7oz with it and a 1957 7oz with out a city...my 1954 10oz also has no city.Those 12oz are tough suckers to get...I came across a couple last year but never got them as the lables were badly faded .... hmmm got to pat attention to that neck ACL it's probably unique to the 12oz...and that bottle has to date somewhere between 1954 and say 60?... no earlier than 54 as that was when that label was introduced acording to the date codes on bottles I have.Ok now I really want one!..lol.....keep your eyes peeled for a 16oz...did I say 16oz?...yes!...It's just a therory at this point but It may exsist. I was corrosponding with a fellow in Maine and talking Pepsi ACl bottle sizes and I acknoledged that we do have 12oz bottles but not 16oz....but guess what we do!...was going through my bottles a few days back and found I have a 16oz Two-Way!...totally forgot I had it..has a date code of 1960.I have to email him and correct myself...and speaking of that the 7up cap I said was a 4 bubble is a 5 buble, it's a tiny one and I missed it because there is a scratch beside it.


----------



## CanadianBottles (Oct 8, 2014)

Island Bottling and Goodwill Bottling bottled Coca-Cola, which usually wasn't bottled by the same companies which bottled Seven Up, so I don't think they would have.  I don't know if you can shed more light on this, but from what I've noticed it seems like the brands which today are associated with Pepsi were bottled by Pepsi bottlers even before they were bought out, and the same goes for Coca-Cola.Don't think I've ever seen a Canadian sixteen ounce Seven Up bottle, though I feel like I might have a sixteen ounce something in my collection.  A Coke maybe?


----------



## Canadacan (Oct 9, 2014)

Yea I did not know those two bottled Coke as well... Never seen any crowns from them...maybe it was more into the 60's and they were using generic caps then.I know Old English Beverage out of Victoria did as I have a Coke crown marked with their name , as did Rummings limited I also have one of those. Coke probably bought out Goodwill...just guessing.Yea the companys still to this day carry some of the same...although Pepsi no longer carries Hires...for a long time now, We have Mug Root beer instead....But I think Dr Pepper/ Snapple took over the Crush products...Cadury took over Canada Dry I think... and so on.Could be a Pepsi...been trying to verify that one. But it did freak me out when I saw my 16 oz 2-way !


----------



## carling (Oct 9, 2014)

Off topic, but I thought maybe you Canadian guys may know..... I saw a bottle from Canada the other day in an antique store.  All I can remember is it was a red/white acl, with a giant red check mark on it.  Maybe a 30 or 32 ounce.  I don't remember the city.  I was wondering if any of you guys were familiar with it, if it was a rare one?  I didn't see one on ebay. Thanks,Rick


----------



## CanadianBottles (Oct 9, 2014)

Yeah I only know about the two bottling Coke because of a Coke tray from Goodwill I saw once, definitely 60's or later, and a mention of a Coke cooler given to someone by Island Bottling in some archives online somewhere.  Which isn't definite proof, but reasonable enough to assume that they bottled Coke.  I've also heard someone talking about Island Bottling Coke caps, and he was saying they're quite common, though I've never seen one in person.  And Carling, I can't think of any sodas with big check marks on them.  Though a quick Google search turns up a bottle called Quality Chekd from St. Catherines, Ontario, which seems to match your description.  No pictures online though.


----------



## Canadacan (Oct 9, 2014)

This was archived from 1986 on Canada Industry website: *Investor:* Coca-Cola Enterprises Inc., Atlanta, GA, USA*Canadian Business:* Goodwill Bottling Ltd. and Goodwill Bottling North Ltd., Victoria, BC _Manufacture and sell pre-mix beverages, fountain syrups and bottled soft drinks from concentrates._


----------



## CanadianBottles (Oct 9, 2014)

Huh, Goodwill was around for a while then.  I wonder how long Island Bottling was around, I didn't think they lasted much past the fifties but I could be wrong.Also, back to a previous topic, looks like the Rumming's bottles weren't original molds: https://www.etsy.com/listing/192495292/8-vintage-kayo-chocolate-drink-chicago?ref=marketAt least not the grid pattern ones anyway.  The orange peel bottles there aren't quite the same as the Rumming's ones, but the grid ones look pretty spot-on.


----------



## Canadacan (Oct 9, 2014)

Yes looks like a pretty close match on those bottles..my grid pattern has a triangle on it but can't tell if there is a C...but it is inverted, not uncommon for Canadian Glass houses to order molds from the USA.The earliest I can find GoodWill in the directories is 1955, the 1986 time seems right for when Coke would have taken over..it may have even been a couple years before. Pepsi took over Gray around the same time I would assume.My bottle has a date code of March/April 1962. I will will have to check into Island Bottling...nothing popped up when I was looking for Goodwill...HMMM?? [attachment=Goodwill 3.jpg][attachment=Goodwill 2.jpg][attachment=Goodwill 1.jpg]


----------



## CanadianBottles (Oct 9, 2014)

Yeah I'm pretty sure my grid pattern one has a Consumer's logo on it.  I can check tomorrow.  Since Kay-O is a Canadian product (from Waterloo ON) it seems pretty likely it's the same company.  I saw a mention of Goodwill expanding its bottling plant in 1954, but that could have been Goodwill expanding an existing plant to become its bottling plant and they worded it confusingly.  I need to have a look at my Island Bottling bottles, because the smaller one has a really weird date code on the bottom that I think suggests it was made at least a decade before Rumming's went out of business.  Of course it could be old stock, or they maybe could have relabeled existing Rumming's bottles for Island Bottling.


----------



## CanadianBottles (Oct 11, 2014)

Yeah, my grid Rumming's has a Consumer's logo on it.  My orange peel one has the letters C.T.G., not sure what that stands for.My Island Bottling bottle seems to be marked 1943.  Which is weird.  So either I'm misinformed on when they switched dating systems from letters to boxes or somehow they used a bottle that was at least eleven years old when they started business.  Or Island Bottling didn't take over from Rumming's like I was told it did.  Am I right in thinking that letter-logo-number was used from 1941 until 1952 and letter-logo-box from 1953 on?  My other Island bottle is dated 1960, and my Goodwill 1959.  Is there any way to distinguish between decades using the box system?  I know they switched to the D with a bottle in the centre in 1970 or 1971 but is there anything beyond that to tell the fifties apart from the sixties?Also, my Seven Up Vancouver bottle is dated 1949!  Which means that Seven Up must have allowed franchises to compete with each other in the same cities.


----------



## Canadacan (Oct 11, 2014)

My two Rumming's are the same then. Which Island bottle are you refering to? the 6.5 oz or the 10oz?Dose it have box code or letter?Yes letter system was intoed 1941 and used to 1953. Progressive box introduced in 1953-.Yes a bit tricky to figure out certain dates, at worst on some bottles I'm only with in 10 yeas of knowing because of the overlapping 1941, 42, 43 with 1951, 52, 53 and so on. But only one or two bottles I have gave me trouble and I can't remember what bottles. I have a 6.5 oz Coke bottle marked  box <> 0  that could mean 1960 but in fact it is 1970 and we know this because of it having 'Coke' on one side..and it being the elongated lettering .Back to your bottle, the 10oz have a design RD 1953 so it can't be before that, if it's the 6.5 squat then yes it could be..mine is dated 1953 with the box prefix.. your bottle may even be 1963? I think it's possible to also have a 1953 with the letter date code because they introduced the box in 1953 so there was probably a transition.Bottle design is one way help tell the 50's and 60's apart and don't forget about the V prefix on the mold #they ran that when they used up all the #s... started that in 1945 up to about 1957. [attachment=Island Bottling 01.jpg]


----------



## CanadianBottles (Oct 11, 2014)

Oh, yeah, it's the 6.5 oz with the letter code, should have specified that.  My 10 oz. is dated 1960 with the box code.  And that's interesting about the 1970, I have a 1969 with the <> logo and a 1971 with the D logo so must have switched right around 1971 then.  I never knew about the V prefix, I'll have to check to see if mine has one.  Also I checked my Delaware Punch from Victoria and it has the same maker's mark as your Vancouver bottle does, and otherwise looks identical to the one you found in the store.


----------



## Canadacan (Oct 12, 2014)

Huh ok good to know about the Delaware...thanks, well now we have to hunt for another variation!Aren't the 6.5oz Island Bottling's awesome! even if it is a generic. Still back to your Island Bottling 6.5 oz it's a real possibility that it is a 1953.....knowing it's a letter prefix it can not be a 1963, I'm pretty positive that it is 53 and here is why. I did some extensive research in the directories archives for Rumming's and the last listing for them was in 1952. then in 1953 Island bottling appears, so the time line fits for them having taken over and changing the name. So check my next post it shows two Coke bottles both 1973 same thing one has <> and the other the D....of course these are transition bottles.And just discovered this little 7oz gem!...I never knew about this bottle nor have I ever seen it before, I need this bottle! [attachment=Island Bottling 7oz-2.jpg][attachment=Island Bottling 7oz-1.jpg]


----------



## Canadacan (Oct 12, 2014)

Forgot to add that you mentioned the Island Bottle being old stock...is it possible sure, but not likely, you would have to check all your variations of that style of bottle to confirm...the oldest I have is one dated 1950.Check out these 1973 transistions the 6.5 FL.OZ./184ml has the <>.....and  the 200ml has the newer D logoProbably just depended on what bottle plant they were made?[attachment=Coke 1973-3.jpg][attachment=Coke 1973-2.jpg][attachment=Coke 1973-1.jpg]


----------



## CanadianBottles (Oct 12, 2014)

Ooh, that's a new one for me too!  I wonder what the timeline for using these was.  Seems odd to have a 6.5 oz and 7 oz bottle in use at the same time.  My Rumming's in that style is dated 1949.  The other Island Bottling one I really want to get is the green 10 oz bottle.  Don't think I've ever seen one in person but I've seen pictures.  That's interesting about the transition of the Dominion logo, and also really annoying since it means it's really not very useful as a dating tool.  Do you mean all the variations of the bottle with the ribbed top?  Because that design goes back to the thirties at least.  The closest match I can find to mine is the A. McCulloch & Son bottle from Vernon, which doesn't have a letter date code, it has 3 <> 8.  That one's embossed though, not ACL.  My Rumming's bottle in this style doesn't have anything on the base at all, but it's the different variation of that style with two shorter vertical lines in between the longer vertical lines.


----------



## CanadianBottles (Oct 12, 2014)

Sorry, I'm actually not sure about a green version of the 10 oz existing now, though I have a vague memory of seeing one.  The one I'm sure of is a 7 oz bottle with Quality Unsurpassed on the neck.  I don't remember where I got this picture from, it's not my bottle.


----------



## Canadacan (Oct 12, 2014)

Yes I meant the ribbed top bottles. Hey that's a cool green one!....reminds me of my green 7oz ACL Rumming's!Never seen that one either.


----------



## Canadacan (Oct 20, 2014)

I knew there was somthing familiar about that little 7oz green Island bottling....other than the HBC fort, and I just found it!...seems as though Rummng's passed on the 'Quality Unsurpassed' slogan to Island bottling. [attachment=Rumming 7oz-3.jpg] [attachment=Rumming 7oz-2.jpg][attachment=Rumming 7oz-1.jpg]


----------



## CanadianBottles (Oct 20, 2014)

Oh yeah, oops I thought I mentioned the similarity.  Interesting that they used such similar designs as Rumming's did.  I would have thought that the green ones were phased out by the time Island took over, but I guess not.  And that's really interesting to see a full one, I wonder which products came in which bottles.  Or if all three (not counting the 10 oz ones which were probably later) were used at the same time.


----------



## Canadacan (Oct 20, 2014)

That 7oz is dated 1944...but yes I guess they used them into the 50's. I never really gave much thought as to which flavors came in certain bottles...you'd think green glass would be for ginger ales and lemon-lime only. I really wonder If this 7oz bottle came in clear glass for Rumming's? I have the 12 oz green ACL with the newer label design...seen it before?Oh also in case you did not know the 7oz green came with no ACl just embossed along the Rummings, they used it for there paper label GA. and there is a 30fl oz embossed and 30fl oz ACL...not sure if you knew that as well?


----------



## CanadianBottles (Oct 20, 2014)

Yeah I have my doubts about the 7 oz one coming in clear glass, I've never seen one and usually the clear version is much more common.  I'm thinking they probably used the 7 oz bastion bottle for other beverages at the same time, since that's another one used by both Rumming's and Island.  Doesn't explain where the 6.5 oz bastion bottles fit into things though.Not sure which one you're talking about with the 12 oz, do you mean the one with "Only Filtered Water Used" on the neck?  That one's an earlier one, though it's the only 12 oz bottle I can think of from them.  I have the paper label one with the heel embossing, sans label of course.  I also have a super ugly example of the 30 oz ACL, but not the embossed green or clear ones.


----------



## Canadacan (Oct 20, 2014)

Yea just kind of wondered about it because other companies use the clear. Yes the 6.5 oz keeps you thinking! Yup that's the 12oz I meant. I know we're both still getting a bit stumped with these date codes, and you say that 12oz ACL predates the 7oz ACL? my bottles conflict that somehow...lol ,here are the date codes  7oz- B <> 4.....1944...bottle design is consistent with 1940's  and the 12oz- C <> 0 .....1950....could that be 1940?...they used a different date code for 1940,41,42,43...a series of dots and lines.Well maybe they did buy up old stock bottles and use them in the 50's ? but I'm pretty sure most bottle plant's moved product along pretty darn fast.That's the problem when we do not have enough bottle samples to draw a conclusion.We were talking about this date code thing earlier and I'm running into the same problem now with my 7up ACL's from the 50's-60's.


----------



## CanadianBottles (Oct 20, 2014)

Oh, that's really weird.  The mystery deepens.  The reason I thought those ones were earlier is because I found broken examples of those in a dump that went from the thirties into the mid forties.  I figured that the two green seven ounce designs weren't used simultaneously, and I found the seven ounce of your design and farther down the embossed ones but none of the Quality Unsurpassed ones.  Plus since the Quality Unsurpassed logo appears on the Island bottles it must have either been in use right before they took over or at least still fresh in people's memories.  Also the Quality Unsurpassed says exactly how much benzoate of soda is in there, while the other ones just say it's in there and the 30 oz doesn't mention it at all, suggesting that the Quality Unsurpassed is later.  One possibility could be that there were different bottle designs used in different towns.  Though why they would have done that doesn't have an easy answer.  It's also possible that our info on the date codes is incorrect.  I had no idea that they used dots and dashes for the early forties, do you have a picture of that?  I can't think of ever seeing it.  I always thought it was the letter codes from 41 through til 53.


----------



## Canadacan (Oct 20, 2014)

I'll post the link for info here:http://www.sha.org/assets/documents/Some%20Notes%20on%20Bottle%20Mould%20Numbers%20from%20the%20Dominion%20Glass%20Company%20and%20its%20Predecessors%20-%20English.pdf, it's PDF scroll down to pg 2, 3 , 4.......they figured the dot code may not have been used past 1940 as they suddenly switched to the letter code, and they indicate it was on a milk bottle...still leaves me wondering about it. I've dated  the 7oz Rumming's correctly at 1944, but the 0 on the 12oz bottle throws a fellow off. those 7oz may have been used for a long time, does your 7oz none ACL have a date code?Yes you are correct: " I always thought it was the letter codes from 41 through til 53."Have a read on that and tell me what you think? in the mean time here is a picture of some Rumming's from the website www.theouthouse.com He also has a clear embossed one on there. [attachment=Rumming Nanaimo- c...ww.thehouse.ca.jpg]


----------



## CanadianBottles (Oct 20, 2014)

Wow, never knew about that report!  Never thought Parks Canada would have been interested in 20th century bottles in 1986.  Most bottle collectors weren't even interested in 20th century glass very much in 1986.   I'm pretty sure I've never seen that dot and dash code before on the base of a bottle, but maybe on the heel of a milk bottle.  Seems like it would make sense if they started out only on milk bottles too, since they're the ones reused for the longest time usually.  My heel-embossed Rumming's was made by Consumer's, so it doesn't have a date code unless they used a system that we don't know about.  I'm pretty sure it's too old to have a date code if it were a Dominion bottle though.  I'm guessing that one was used alongside the latest horizontal embossing clear ones, or just after.  Something interesting but probably irrelevant I just noticed is that the Quality Unsurpassed bottle in the picture there is a different design from your typical 7oz, the neck is much more conical in shape.  Yours looks slightly different, and has a thicker neck ACL.  Same with mine.  So that suggests that they were in use for a while at least.Also, you may want to replace your link with www.theouthouse.ca; .com is the website of a strangely patriotic American strip club.


----------



## Canadacan (Oct 20, 2014)

Attention to Admin.! If you can Remove the link in my last post (the out house dot com one) as it was not intended in any way! . .. Please accept my apologies to anyone that finds it offensive, I would remove it but there is no edit function? Ok now...lol..geesh I have no idea how that happened?Yes very interesting  read hey, I stumbled upon that last year when searching for info about Dominion glass. Did you know that Consumers glass did not get their ACL machine until 1940? that may explain the lack of ACL's from them on those 7oz. Did you get a chance to see the paper label that was on those bottles?.. since that link was wrong.


----------



## CanadianBottles (Oct 20, 2014)

Oh yeah, I forgot the edit function timed out after a while.  That's annoying.  Huh, that's good to know about Consumer's, it'll help with dating their bottles a little bit at least.  I doubt that they don't have ACL's because Consumer's couldn't produce them, since they could have just gone to Dominion instead, more likely it seems that Rumming's just didn't feel like putting the money into buying ACL bottles yet at that point, or possibly it wasn't available from anyone yet, since that one could be from the early 30's or so.  Jeez, figuring out the chronology of these things is hard.  Another question is that I know Rumming's used internal thread bottles up until the 1920's, there's a photo with a truck to prove it, and supposedly their Ladysmith operation ended in 1914, so then how do the ABM bottles with Nanaimo and Ladysmith fit into things?  Unless they used the large green internal thread bottles long after they stopped using the small aqua ones, which is quite possible. I'm very familiar with theouthouse.ca, that website's given me a lot of useful info over the years.  Though somehow I missed this obvious and incredibly confounding piece until just now: " IN 1944, WILLIAM RETIRED, AND THE COMPANY BECAME RUMMINGS LIMITED."  So unless Wilson and Askey were wrong, Limited means post-1944.  And that means that the Filtered Water bottles can't be older than your Quality Unsurpassed bottle.  Which asks the question of how Quality Unsurpassed ended up on the Island Bottling bottle.  So here's my new theory: they started off with Quality Unsurpassed bottles, then switched to Filtered Water bottles, then everyone said "Wow, those are ugly" (they really are), and they switched back when they bought their next batch.  Or they used two designs simultaneously, thinking they'd stop using the Quality Unsurpassed design when they ran out, but they decided to order more of them instead of the newer design.


----------



## Canadacan (Oct 21, 2014)

Ok so I'm not loosing my mind! great work there!... the ugly 12oz is 1950!...This I wrote down 4 days ago from the same site, I'm not kidding..ha ha W.E. Rummings 1900-1928Rumming Bottling works 1928-1944Rumming's Limited 1944-1954 It just was not clicking in my mind. The month code on my 7oz is B- March/April 1944 and I have 2 of the 12oz bottles with identical dates C <> 0   May/June 1950,hard to believe but true...maybe they were going for a retro look?...lolI would tend to think the bottles verify the information as correct, this was probably in the works in 1943, unless someone has that 7oz dated 1943! So my bottle would be the first batch then, although there could be an example with a A code. I had the chance to get another one in mint shape back in February but I past on it as I already had it, ugggg the irony of it all man!.. I never even looked at the date...now here we are working on these! Note to self: If you do not buy the bottle photograph it with your phone!...or write the info down. Not sure about the older Rumming bottles...just not up to speed on them as I have no examples, but what your suggesting makes perfect sense to me. Where is this photo of the truck?This thread has given me a Eureka! moment, sorry...it touched something off on dating a Thorpe & Co bottle and my Whistle!...I now know the year on them!...who hoo!


----------



## CanadianBottles (Oct 24, 2014)

The photo of the truck is Pioneer Soda Companies of B.C. by Wilson and Askey, the one B.C. bottle book still (or at least recently) in print.  Jeez, figuring out these bottles is a lot harder than you'd think!  And it's only Rumming's, which is the Nanaimo company where's there's still a lot of info out there on it.  Now if you want a real puzzle try figuring out Nanaimo Bottling Works.  They've somehow got an incredibly rare 20's bottle, then disappear for a decade until they have an ACL.  It's definitely the same company, owned by James E. Parrot.


----------



## Canadacan (Oct 24, 2014)

Ok I think I know that photo. You know about those Rumming bottles that are in Wayne's picture he has the bottles shown newest to oldest...that sort of threw me off! Wayne's site has a pic of that old Nanaimo Bottling works ACL...I've never seen another.. I have the embossed 7oz, you know the one? and the bottle cap ACL 10oz and 28oz.


----------



## CanadianBottles (Oct 24, 2014)

Yeah I have the white on red ACL but never seen another red on white one.  There's also a clear one that exists.  I think it's white on red.  When you say the embossed 7 oz you mean the one with the shield, right?  There's also an embossed 7 oz rumoured to exist which is much older and was used alongside my embossed 10 oz, which looks like the early 10 oz Rumming's at the bottom of Wayne's page, but says Nanaimo Bottling Works/Nanaimo B.C.  A local collector mentioned that one to me once but I've never seen one.


----------



## Canadacan (Oct 24, 2014)

Yes My bottle is the Same as the 7oz at the bottom of the page. That red sheild is cool and I see he shows a reverse colors one beside it. Well thing is just when you think you've seen it all...bam!...something shows up that knocks your socks off!..lolYou know I'd like to have an ACl like that 30oz with the yellow sheild & orange hilights...in a 7 or 12 oz!!! A guy can dream right...that has to be a tough label to find.


----------



## Canadacan (Nov 11, 2014)

I recently discovered another Canadian city that carried Delaware Punch... well they actually Bottled it!..I'm sure many Canadian cities did but the quest for more city marked bottles continues. This is the link to the Red Deer Bottling Co Ltd.http://www.reddeerbottling.com/briefhistory.htmIt is one of the few Coca-Cola franchises left in Canada...now where is that Red Deer city marked Delaware Punch Bottle! []...with a Red Deer Bottling Co. Ltd.  crown []*
*


----------



## tsims (Jan 18, 2022)

CanadianBottles said:


> Yeah, Nanaimo Bottling distributed to the central and north island as well, I found a passage in a book that confirms that.  There weren't many bottling companies on the central and north island anyway, only one I can think of at the moment is Gold Star Bottling in Courtenay, which I think went out of business too early anyway.  Actually I just remembered, I have another Seven Up bottle, one from Seven Up Kelowna.  Now that's a weird one, entirely embossed and clear.  I'm thinking it probably didn't actually contain Seven Up.And those Gray bottles are great!  I especially like the Edmonton one, even if I don't collect prairie bottles.  I wonder if anything was actually bottled in these.  The 1978 bottle actually contained Seven Up but those two look like they don't have a specific product listed.And here's something weird I just found online, a much more recent bottle from Seven Up Vancouver, definitely post-Gray Beverages: http://kpolsson.com/forsale/7up03.htm  I can't think of how to explain that one.


I have two 7up bottles that say Nanaimo Bottling Works on the back they are both 7oz


----------



## CanadianBottles (Jan 18, 2022)

tsims said:


> I have two 7up bottles that say Nanaimo Bottling Works on the back they are both 7oz


I've got one of those too, is yours a shield bottle as well?  I've never seen any swimsuit bottles from them.


----------



## tsims (Aug 4, 2022)

Canadacan said:


> The other two bottlers that could have Bottled 7up were 'Island bottling' and 'Goodwill Bottling' but I see no bottles with the names?...they were both around from the early 50's to the late 60's. The Nanaimo bottling designation on the back of the bottles was gone by about 1957 I think?... I have a 1955 7oz with it and a 1957 7oz with out a city...my 1954 10oz also has no city.Those 12oz are tough suckers to get...I came across a couple last year but never got them as the lables were badly faded .... hmmm got to pat attention to that neck ACL it's probably unique to the 12oz...and that bottle has to date somewhere between 1954 and say 60?... no earlier than 54 as that was when that label was introduced acording to the date codes on bottles I have.Ok now I really want one!..lol.....keep your eyes peeled for a 16oz...did I say 16oz?...yes!...It's just a therory at this point but It may exsist. I was corrosponding with a fellow in Maine and talking Pepsi ACl bottle sizes and I acknoledged that we do have 12oz bottles but not 16oz....but guess what we do!...was going through my bottles a few days back and found I have a 16oz Two-Way!...totally forgot I had it..has a date code of 1960.I have to email him and correct myself...and speaking of that the 7up cap I said was a 4 bubble is a 5 buble, it's a tiny one and I missed it because there is a scratch beside it.


Is it the 7 oz 7up bottle with nanaimo on the back you are discussing? I have an extra one if interested.


----------



## bottle-o-pop (Aug 8, 2022)

One thing I like about Delaware Punch is the differently designed and decorated punchbowls on the underside.

Some are rather plain, while others are very fancy.


----------



## Canadacan (Aug 10, 2022)

tsims said:


> Is it the 7 oz 7up bottle with nanaimo on the back you are discussing? I have an extra one if interested.


Thanks.....I have one already, it just came up in the discussion....cheers!


----------

